# Phoenix, AZ - Looking for players!



## GMMichael (May 31, 2013)

Since we have three GMs already - my Wednesday evening game group could use a player or two.  Let me know if you're flexible on game system, and can play weekly in north Phoenix!


----------



## Torchlyte (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm looking for a group at the moment but I don't know about the drive. Can you tell me any more about the setting you run? I assume that you use the system linked in your signature.


----------



## GMMichael (Jun 1, 2013)

I prefer a low magic dark ages setting, but I might branch out here or there (to better test my RPG).  We have a Dark Heresy GM, and an everything-else GM, so it might just depend on what you're interested in.


----------



## Torchlyte (Jun 5, 2013)

Alright, I'm down. I'll send you a PM.


----------

